# HELP Need advice on house training !



## Granary19 (May 11, 2009)

My youngest dog, Finn, is nearly 6 months old. He got the hang of house training pretty quickly (I used a crate) and has been getting better and better. He has now been clean through the night for about a month and while I'm at home he does all his business outside. 

However, when I am out (even for a short time) he sometimes wees on the kitchen floor or poos inside the front door. He knows he should be going outside (has a dog flap) and he never does it while I'm in the house.

Could this be some sort of separation anxiety ? 

Yesterday I treated my bed to a new mattress topper, bottom sheet, and a new summer quilt. This was topped off with a blanket, freshly washed. Finn did his business outside this morning but in a 10 minute space where I was distracted he weed right in the middle of the bed. 

I know it seems I'm overacting but it really upset me - I know this is my fault, not his, but I don't know what I'm doing wrong ! He's a very good dog and very well trained in all other areas.... but times like this I feel I'm back to square one.

Do you think this is territory marking ? He's six months old in a couple of weeks and not castrated yet. It would have all been completely new, freshly washed bedding.

All input gratefully received !!!

Thanks

Mandi


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds like a combination of Separation Anxiety ( the toileting when you are out) and Marking (the new bed covers)
I'm afraid I'm not much help though - Lilly would toilet when we were out despite having a dog flap, but she did eventually grow out of it at about 18 months. In the mean time I made sure she only had access to an area that was easy to clean (vinyl flooring) and used biological washing powder to scrub the floor every time.


----------



## Granary19 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Fleur !


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just thought my post wasn't very helpful - there are lots of proactive things you can do to tackle SA.
Start by leaving the dog in another room when you are home first for just 1 minute and gradually build up the time.
Randomly put your coat and shoes on and then sit and watch the telly, pick up your keys go out the front door and come straight back in again so he becomes desensitized to all the actions. 
Here's a useful link Separation Anxiety In Dogs - How To Treat It | Pet Library
DAP (Dog Appeasing Pheromones) is also a useful tool http://www.petmeds.co.uk/nsearch.aspx?keywords=dap&gclid=CJTstvq__6ECFYdh4wodVUIwQg


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

As well as looking into the anxiety side of things (and this is a possibilty) have a chat with your vet about neutering,as his hormones may be kicking in about now! and this may be something that can be done soon.
May be worth going back to using the crate for times when you are out or not paying attention to what he's doing,that way he wont have access to areas you dont want ruined.
I find that from 6mths pups tend to get a bit picklish again!and start pushing boundaries. going back to basics can help remind them.


----------

